# M&P sights screw on?



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Is the M&P front sight a screw on?


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm 99.9% sure it is a slide on.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

thanks. thinking about buying an M&P 40 cal


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have the full size and compact. I like the full size, but I love the compact. In the next week or so my compact is getting changed to the .357 sig. I just have a find a good barrel.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Ya I've always liked my friends M&P just figure it might be time to buy one.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

8Eric6 said:


> thanks. thinking about buying an M&P 40 cal


I saw one at the Nation's Gun Show in Dulles, VA last Friday for $389. It was new but marked "demo" (don't know that that means. A guy was looking at M&P 40's but didn't see this one so I flagged him over and he bought it.

I have an M&P 40 with the 4.25" barrel. Excellent gun and prompted me to by two more M&P's. If you get one, pick up or order the Apex Tactical USB (Ultimate Safety Block) and install it. This gem will completely remove the infamous M&P gritty trigger.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I would suggest you shoot the M&P before you spend the extra money on the Apex trigger, to me it is just a waste of money as the trigger whether you find it "gritty" or not functions without a flaw. You may find you don't need it. I have never notice the "gritty feeling" when I shoot mine. Also alot of the "grittiness" will work itself out as you shoot the gun more. I think the norm is 200-500 rounds. I would give it time to break in and if you decide that you want the Apex then get it, but I would pick it up right off the bat.


----------

